# Betriebsarten und offene Schutztüren



## Michael Riedel (29 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die SuFu habe ich schon benutzt konnte aber hieraus keine klare Aussage herausfiltern. Denn einmal ist es so das andere mal so.
Tut mir leid falls ich was überlesen habe. Suche auch eventuell eine Person die mir eine klare Aussage geben kann ob man das nachfolgende Problem lösen kann.

Folgendes Szenario.
Wir sind ein Zuführtechnikhersteller und müssen eine Zuführstation für einen Kunden bauen. Dahinter hängt eine Spritzgussmaschine.
Dieser Kunde möchte gerne "Betrieb bei offener Schutztüre" haben.
Es sind Pneumatikmodule sowie elektrische Achsen verbaut.
Eine sichere Wartungseinheit, Regler mit SLS Funktion und ein Zustimmtaster (3-stufig) wird verbaut.

Meine Frage: Reicht nun zum Betriebsartenwahl auf der HMI passwortgeschützt aus?
Oder muss ich wirklich ein extra Betriebsartenwahlmodul verbauen? (Wie es von zb Euchner oder Pilz über RFID gibt)
Denn wenn man zuständige Stellen fragt bekommt nur schwammige Aussagen.
Auch auf die Anfrage hin über Passwort bekam ich nur als Aussage muss eben nach PL=c sein.
Aber ich frage mich wie soll ein Passwort PL=c erreichen?
Weiterhin war die Aussage das ein Schlüsselschalter hierfür nicht mehr ausreicht...

Und wenn man die Hersteller fragt bekommt man natürlich die Antwort das man das System benötigt, ist ja klar die möchten die Systeme verkaufen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Oder wie ihr das macht.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht es wenn ich eine sichere Wartungseinheit, SLS und Zustimmtaster habe das ganze umzuschalten mit Passwort.
Oder auch Schlüsselschalter. Obwohl da es schon langsam mau wird am Markt.
Denn das ganze wird ja dann eh 2-Kanalig ausgewertet.

Den es geht ja auch wenn dann den Kunden über Folgekosten oder Zusatzkosten zu informieren
Denn ein solches RFID-Modul kostet nun nicht die Welt aber Die RFID Keys sind ja net unbedingt günstig 


Also vielen Dank schonmal euch.


----------



## Ralle (29 August 2016)

Also wir haben für die Umschaltung noch immer Schlüsselschalter im Einsatz, die dann aber mit 2 Kontakten auf eine Sicherheit-SPS gehen.
Diese schaltet dann in Zusammenarbeit mit der SPS (Anwahl, Anlage stoppen, Umschalten) die entsprechende Betriebsart.


----------



## Michael Riedel (30 August 2016)

An Schlüsselschalter dachte ich auch. würde aber von einen Herren von DIN-Stelle klar zurückgewiesen da diese kein PL besitzen.
Aber gut ich werde es dann sehen.
Weist du ob es auch Schlüsselschalter mit 3 Stellungen sowie 3 oder 2 verschiedenen Schlüssel gibt?
Ich weis nicht unbedingt eine normale Frage  aber mich würde dies interessieren.

Gruß Michl


----------



## aPlauner (30 August 2016)

Hallo Michael,

falls es sich bei der von dir erwähnten Betriebsart, um die Betriebsart 4 handelt, kannst du hier Einiges nachlesen:
https://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_...etter/002_MFS_A2009-09_Prozessbeobachtung.pdf
Aus meiner Sicht ist nicht nachvollziehbar, warum dafür kein Schlüsselschalter als BAWS eingesetzt werden sollte. Willst du den Benutzerkreis weiter ein-schränken, kannst du z.B. einen zusätzlichen separaten Schlüsselschalter parallel einsetzen. Am einfachsten lässt sich so etwas sicherlich mit einer Sicherheits-Steuerung machen. Will man diesen ganzen Schlüsselsalat nicht, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. RFID-Zugangssysteme.
Eine Zweikanaligkeit des BAWS ist nicht notwendig, da es 1 aus n-Auswertungen gibt (z.B. vom großen S), die bis PL e zertifiziert sind.
Ansonsten kenne ich noch folgende Aussage:
Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter ist nicht Teil der Sicherheitsfunktion, sondern wählt diese nur aus und muss daher nicht in den Berechnungen betrachtet werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RSchä


----------



## holgermaik (30 August 2016)

> Weist du ob es auch Schlüsselschalter mit 3 Stellungen sowie 3 oder 2 verschiedenen Schlüssel gibt?



Es gibt z.B. von Siemens, Kraus Naimer,.... Sonderschließungen gegen Aufpreis.
Wobei dabei z.B. Schlüssel 1 Schloss A und Schloss B  schaltet, wobei Schlüssel 2 nur Schloss B schaltet.

oder meinst du einen Schalter mit 3 Stellungen wobei Schlüsssel 1 Stellung 1 & 2 schaltet und Schlüssel 2 nur Stellung 1. Sowas kenne ich nicht.



> würde aber von einen Herren von DIN-Stelle klar zurückgewiesen da diese kein PL besitzen.


Die Aussage kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da die Sicherheitsfunktion ja nicht vom BAWS überwacht wird sondern z.B. von der geöffneten Schutztür. Der BAWS gibt ja nur die Freigabe um die Schutztür zu öffnen.

Bei einem Passwort über HMI besteht leider immer die Gefahr, dass dies relativ schnell bekannt wird und damit sinnlos ist.

Holger


----------



## Michael Riedel (30 August 2016)

Ja mir ist es auch nicht ersichtlich warum ich hierbei keinen Schlüsselschalter wählen sollte/darf. Der Herr wollte mir hierbei keine weitere Auskunft geben.
Nur das er gesagt hat dass es sicherheitsrelevant ist!?!

ja die 1 aus n Auswertung kenne ich, bin aber nicht beim S sondern beim B  (ich weis war nur ein Beispiel aber hab da immer ne Preis, Größen sowie Perfomance-Allergie )
Betriebsart 4 ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Michael Riedel (30 August 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> oder meinst du einen Schalter mit 3 Stellungen wobei Schlüsssel 1 Stellung 1 & 2 schaltet und Schlüssel 2 nur Stellung 1. Sowas kenne ich nicht.
> 
> Holger



Also mehrere Schalter sehe ich nicht vor. Einer reicht ja
Aber so wie du im Zitat geschrieben hast meine ich es.
Wie gesagt würde eh nicht zum Einsatz kommen aber mich hätte es nur interessiert ob es sowas überhaupt gibt


----------



## stevenn (30 August 2016)

Michael Riedel schrieb:


> An Schlüsselschalter dachte ich auch. würde aber von einen Herren von DIN-Stelle klar zurückgewiesen da diese kein PL besitzen.


natürlich hat der kein PL, aber den kannst du ja berechnen über den B10d-Wert


----------



## stevenn (30 August 2016)

aPlauner schrieb:


> Ansonsten kenne ich noch folgende Aussage:
> Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter ist nicht Teil der Sicherheitsfunktion, sondern wählt diese nur aus und muss daher nicht in den Berechnungen betrachtet werden.


Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter kann durchaus Teil der Sicherheitsfunktion sein.such mal im Forum nach Betriebsartenwahlschalter oder BAWS


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2016)

Ich sehe es recht pragmatisch:
Wenn ich die Zeit für Normenrecherche, Dokumentation und Sitema-Berechnung bedenkte, dann ist ein BAWS von Euchner oder Pilz schnell bezahlt 
Die ganze Recherche lohnt sich dann wenn man eine Anwendung öfters hat, bei einer einzelnen Anlage ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.
Und selbst wenn man meint, man hat vermeintlich alles richtig gemacht, dann hast du trotzdem im Nachgang oft noch Diskussionen mit Sicherheitsfachkräften.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## winnman (30 August 2016)

von K&N gibt es auch Schalter in die ganz normale Halbzylinder eingebaut werden können, damit ist dann eigentlich jede Art von Schließung möglich.


----------



## Michael Riedel (31 August 2016)

Danke euch schonmal für die Informationen.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich sehe es recht pragmatisch:
> Wenn ich die Zeit für Normenrecherche, Dokumentation und Sitema-Berechnung bedenkte, dann ist ein BAWS von Euchner oder Pilz schnell bezahlt
> Die ganze Recherche lohnt sich dann wenn man eine Anwendung öfters hat, bei einer einzelnen Anlage ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.
> Und selbst wenn man meint, man hat vermeintlich alles richtig gemacht, dann hast du trotzdem im Nachgang oft noch Diskussionen mit Sicherheitsfachkräften.
> ...



Ich denke es wird so hinauslaufen. Momentan ist es ein Einzelfall aber ich denke es wird mehr werden.

Wollte eben auch nicht viel Zeit in Recherche investieren.
Deswegen auch der Foreneintrag.

Gruß Michl


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2016)

Michael Riedel schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird so hinauslaufen. Momentan ist es ein Einzelfall aber ich denke es wird mehr werden.
> 
> Wollte eben auch nicht viel Zeit in Recherche investieren.



Die Sicherheitstechnikhersteller verstehen es schon sehr gut ihre Produkte auf dem Markt zu positionieren.
Früher gab vielleicht 3 oder 4 verschiedene Schlüsselschalter im Werk und alles war ok.
Heute brauchst du für jede Maschinengruppe oder gar für jede Maschine einen eigenen.
Dann hast du das Theater mit den Sicherheitskennwerten. Schließlich muss der Schließzylinder auch vom Schalterhersteller freigegeben und getestet sein.
Als nächstes kommen dann so Diskussionen wie:

Der Schalter ist zwar 2-kanalig, aber was ist dem Schließzylinder? 
Wie verhindern wir, dass der Bediener einen Schlüssel nachmachen lässt? 
Was ist mit Manipulationssicherheit? Bei den Schaltersystemen von Siemens oder Moeller kann man ja das Schaltelement abbauen und mit Hand drücken 
Fazit (wie so oft beim Thema Sicherheit):
Dann nehmen wir halt das Produkt vom Hersteller P... oder E...... und damit sind wir sicher.
Kostet zwar das 3-fache aber Sicherheit geht vor ...
Wieviel Unfälle gab es wohl in Deutschland letztes Jahr durch nicht funktionierende BAWS?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Profilator (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo

interessant auch in diesem Zusammenhang :
Zumindst die bekannten Systeme von Euchner sind garnicht soviel sicherer als andere Lösungen. Denn wirklich 2-kanalig sicher wird nur gemeldet bzw. geschaltet ob ein Key gesteckt ist oder nicht. Die verschiedenen Zugangslevel - je nach Key - werden lediglich via nicht sicherer Signale gemeldet bzw. können entsprechend abgefragt und verarbeitet werden.


Gruß
Profilator


----------

